# Rocket Service engineer/centre?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know anywhere in Kent / around the M25 that'll service my Rocket please?

I have a notchy lever that Molykote hasn't fixed.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jonc said:


> Does anyone know anywhere in Kent / around the M25 that'll service my Rocket please?
> 
> I have a notchy lever that Molykote hasn't fixed.


Best you fix it yourself Jon, then you know it's done right.

see: http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing and http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

Although I mention a service kit, remember that if the pins are worn you definitely need the valve pins/assembly. You probably need the entire assembly because many group manufacturers for some reason unknown to me, use threadlocker on the pin (cam follower threads) which snap like a carrot when you try and change just the pins, or renew the viton seals.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Where to source the right parts? Have you any recommendations please?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think Bella Barista stock service kits for e61 but best to ask Dave if they're actually the right ones. I seem to remember someone saying their parts were not exactly the same. In my fuzzy memory that is.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BB have the internal cam followers, but also the valve pins as a complete assembly. There is 3 in an e61 group. If they are not the right size it's normally a length issue, but you can unscrew the followers a little to make up a few mm and grind off the end of the middle pin if necessary. Usually they all work as the group is pretty much a standard size.

The first thing to do would be remove the lever and the cam as in my Video and take a photo of the top and bottom cam follower to see if they are worn.


----------

